# LESLIE'S (aka FF) BULK



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

I guess I am in


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Show us a plan, Semi FF?  

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

*My Plan*


well........................................

I am not quite sure. I will probably be doing something along the lines of the womens bulk, but I REALLY would like to incorporate PRE and POST w/o carbs. I know this is not agreeable with you DP, but I really FEEL the diff..Yes I SEE the diff too  I am not afraid of a lil fat if it means more muscle gains!
I have worked out on higher fat/lwr carb and never felt the pump I do now. My w/o???s kick ass. Is there ANYWAY to incorporate this? The carb source would of course be the slow burners: oats, sweet p, banana ect???. Come on DP, work with me
Maybe by eliminating the carb ups? There has to be a formula for this???..please?

:crossingfingers:


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

DP~ Please see above......

TWO WORDS:

: openmind:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Why don't you just try post for a week or two and see how your physique refats....err...reacts! D:   Then, if it is working...and you have tried the "Woman's Bulk" in earnest (which by itself should make you feel fuller)...you can always ADD more l8er! 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Would I skip the carb ups then?

I am CHICKEN, I can't fuqing do it GRRRR


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I am CHICKEN, I can't fuqing do it GRRRR



CAN'T  what do you mean can't. If you put your mind to it you'll do it and do it perfect.  

Hi and good luck by the way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Would I skip the carb ups then?
> 
> I am CHICKEN, I can't fuqing do it GRRRR





Leslie...then just try the Women's Bulk and we will tweak in a week, K? 

I/We have _never_ let you down! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

No you haven't

Ok, I was just looking over the W. Bulk again and it does seem like enough food. I am not sure about how to incorporate Thanksgivign into it though I dont see room for PUMPKIN MUFFINS....I am NOT passing up either...Its the LAST time of year I can get some!

Question: I have Glutamine from way back when...Will do 5g pre and post w/o...how bout creatine? I have nvr touched the stuff in my life. What does it do? Should I be taking it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Creatine is like "Fairy Dust"  


Yes you can take it....a zillion posts on it.  Basically it increases contractile capabitly, allowing you to stress your muscles longer and/or harder...either resulting in accelerated adaptaon (growth and strength)  Also recylces ADP back into ATP, often giving a feeling of more energy during the latter parts of a W/O 


...and something called "cell volumazation" that you do NOT want to know about! 



DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok sounds cool. Mr. Supplement King: I ask you what brand is best?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Look for a "Creapure" logo...mean SKW Labs....Optimum, Prolab, Universal, and others...second choice....look for the PF logo (Phanstiel) 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

*DAY ONE*

Ok, last night I enjoyed my PB on wheat PRE workout and the BEST batch of protein pancakes ever POST workout. :shutupDP: 


My goal here is to obviously gain muscle mass without much fat. I have the determination BACK since there was a terrible episode in the gym. There is this old couple (like 80yrs who look 60yrs) and the man (very nice, thinks I should model ) said to ME last night that my FACE looks much better now that its FILLED out!! My WORST NIGHTMARE was confirmed! I HAVE A FAT FACE! My BF said he meant it as a complimentWHATEVER!! Although I will admit as I was dropping the BF I thought my face was getting uglier...due to the gaunt look with my Italian nose I guess. I dunno if my face is fat or not ( I WILL be posting a pic for opinions! ) but it was all the ammunition I needed to get this clean bulk done!


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

*11/25/02 BW 11PM POST W/O with clothing*  154.5lbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

Say Hello to 160...OMG....but it will be a nice 160!  
Go buy some Creatine? 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

Hello FUQING 160!

Buying today


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

*Tuesdays Meals*

Ok so I have not bought Creatine Yet....

Meal 1
1/2 c oats
1 tbsp cream w/ coffee
2 oz chicken
4 egg whites

Meal 2
Protein shake

Meal 3
6 oz chicken
3/4 c rice
2 tbsp Newman oil
veggies

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
5 oz top round
5 oz SP
veggies

Meal 6
tuna
2 tsp flax
veggies

Water- 6-7 liters
2 diet cokes
2 packets sweetner
1 spoonful of cool whip

GYM was Chest/abs


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

The meat measurements in the W>Bulk.......is that post cooked weight????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

No....I always post meat raw. w8 prefers her meat measurements cooked.   Because of your BW..........and that program being for a woman 125-135.........you may need to extrapolate your portions to "fit" your needs

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

Ah, fuq..I used post weight...so I guess I am ok then.....How do you recommend I conform this to a FAT 150ish plan??? HELP! 
purty please

No wonder I was hungry


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

SNACK ALERT...I just had a FUQING cookie...I cant help it..I am starving and BORED here at work and there is a HUGE bowl of em.....BUTTER cookies with chocolote kiss in the ctr



I REALLY need to go home...


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh the temptation.  What inconsiderate people are leaving cookies around you?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Oh the temptation.  What inconsiderate people are leaving cookies around you?



The "skinny-fat" ones I work with!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

OK twe freakign cookies later I am going home


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ah, fuq..I used post weight...so I guess I am ok then.....How do you recommend I conform this to a FAT 150ish plan??? HELP!
> purty please
> 
> No wonder I was hungry



Well it would help if we had 2 weeks worth of consistant Journal posting showing macro totals!? 


Where do you think your at? 

P =
C =
F = Leslie

Cals

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

Honestly I probably WAS at 2700-3000

Yesterday was my first W.Bulk day and I despise FItday....Logging here is enough.....:whine:

Son't you have the total macros of the bulk somewhere? I am assuming its prob 300-400cals per meal=2200-2400cals?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Leslie...if you were coming off the 1800-1900 calorie transition program we left you....

I would say

240 P  120 C  90 F for starters......2250

40 P  25 C  15 F X 4
40 P  10 C  15 F X 2

and then we adjust from there!

Since you've been higher....you can try something between that and

260 P  140 C  100 F   2500

45 P  30 C  15 F  X4
40 P  10 C  20 F  X2


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have the total macros of the bulk somewhere? I am assuming its prob 300-400cals per meal=2200-2400cals?



See? 


I think that range with better food choices and "Balls to the Wall" training will do it for YA!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

11/27/02 



*Fluids*

5-6 L Water



*Meal 1:*



*Meal 2:*





*Meal 3:*


*Meal 4:*



*Meal 5:*


*Meal 6:*




*Totals not including Veggies or Fiber*
Cals: 
Fat: 
Carb: 
Protein:


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

geez...you're a nag


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

*control freak*  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *control freak*
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...I know you are


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

*11/27/01*

Meal 1
1/2 c oats
1 tbsp cream w/ coffee
2 oz chicken
4 egg whites

Meal 2
Protein shake w/ banana

Meal 3
6 oz chicken
3/4 c rice
1 tbsp flax
veggies

Meal 4
protein shake w/ banana

CHEAT
2 fuqing  butter cookies

Meal 5
4 oz top round
2 oz chicken
3/4 c rice
veggies

Meal 6
tuna
2 tsp flax
veggies

1 chocolate muncking pre w/o (BF MADE ME )
1 iced coffee w/ cream Pre w/
1 diet coke
4 packets sweetner

GYM was Back/bis/abs


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Just checkin in late night.  I gotta get my tired butt to bed before 1:00am hopefully tonight.  

Good Night.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

Same here! (doesnt loook good though)

Good Night CLP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: 11/27/01*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> CHEAT
> ...



WTF....is everyone out of control? 
BF made me....good one Leslie.......


(need totals)



DP


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2002)

I am back, and more bloated.
These four days have been HELL with my meals, sleep, and relaxation. My dogs presented a big problem for a place to stay and late hours and not enough meals fuqed up my meal plans..not to  mention the fuqing TRAFFIC getting home! I am on almost 3 hrs of sleep with NOTHING to do here at work. I am going to DIE

I did make the gym Fri so my workouts were complete. I also managed to get seriously PLASTERED on Saturday night~shots, vodka, apple martinis, and lord knows what else 
Went to Ruth Chris Steakhouse for my 4 yr anniversary and now look at steak in a different light. It was the FUQING BOMB!!
I also thought I was getting engaged this weekend, but that didnt happen LOL

FUQ work, FUQ food,

I want coffee and my bed!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't forget to weigh-in soon   

DP


----------



## Leslie (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Don't forget to weigh-in soon
> 
> DP


I am glad u are amused

And uh, I don't own a scale



Is it Tuesday tommorow already?! FUQ N A!:hopeless:


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok weigh in tonight. Probably wont be pretty. yesterday was a crappy day overall, worked all day on 3 hr sleep and cleaned my house~it looked like abomb went off~ and my meals were far and in between, not to mention the, oh well nevermind. It dont matter

Anyhoo, I got back my show pics (I really got to analyze myself-good and bad)and I am now refocused, again..I like the fact its a new month, a fresh start blah blah blah....I am thinking of doind the Hawaiin Tropic contest or another Figure contest depending on what happens to my body. There are no dates for either yet, but both will be springtime.....

800am
coffee w/ 1 tbsp cream
1/2 c cottage cheese
couple oz's? roasted Turkey breast
1 apple

1045am
2 scoops Designer
2 tbsp cream 
1 banana






Totals  671  16F 58C 76P


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok my shake came out all watery n shit GRRRR AND most of my banana was all brown n mushy, so I only had 2/3............. Oh well
I had asked about 7 meals in a nother thread, but I will ask here also.....What are your thoughts on SEVEN meals??


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

As opposed to six?  Does it really matter one way or the other?  Just go with what makes you feel better physically and emotionally.  Nothing wrong with constant grazing.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't know if the amount of meals is important..I guess the calories are....2300 cals is what I am going for.....I just find I am always looking to eat ( I am a pig I know) I have more of an appetite than my man Constant grazing would=more fuel for the metabolism correct?
Thanks TP
BTW, awesome quotes and how did you get your fitday link up? I tried but it only brings the homepage....


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

You've got to make your journal public.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Ah, Now I see

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Leslie2196


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ok my shake came out all watery n shit GRRRR AND most of my banana was all brown n mushy, so I only had 2/3............. Oh well
> I had asked about 7 meals in a nother thread, but I will ask here also.....What are your thoughts on SEVEN meals??



Leslie...see w8's journals for info on 7 meals.  We are trying to get her calories up by a seventh meal or a shake halfway through her "beauty sleep cycle"  

For you...we don't even know where you are yet....., so w8...however...I can tell you that "constant grazing" is very much against the concepts of a "Clean Bulk"....where we are  *still* trying to control your insulin/glucagon levels! 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can tell you that "constant grazing" is very much against the concepts of a "Clean Bulk"....where we are  *still* trying to control your insulin/glucagon levels!
> 
> DP



DP, this is interesting, can you explain it further.  How does it matter in a significant/real way, assuming that total calories are the same?

Assuming you point is that each time you eat carbs you are effecting metabolism and various hormone levels, doesn't your point disappear if the added grazing is merely on non-carb items?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

and also.....

I figured the totals for the womans bulk.......it comes to:

2270 cals 215P 90F 150C PLUS the biweekly Carb Up

I guess I should work with this or should I bump something a lil up since I am a big gal?? HELP PLEASE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DP, this is interesting, can you explain it further.  How does it matter in a significant/real way, assuming that total calories are the same?
> 
> Assuming you point is that each time you eat carbs you are effecting metabolism and various hormone levels, doesn't your point disappear if the added grazing is merely on non-carb items?



We had some posting on this and some subsequent debates which I am not going through again.

Point is that Insulin is a "tiered response"......grazing would only serve to elvate insulin levels more and more (we also posted on the (glucogenic nature of protein).  While we are not as concerned about the fact that lipolysis *does not* occur w/higher insulin levels as we are on cut.  We ARE concerned that lipogenesis *does!*

If you want to bulk "Cleanly" don't graze 

(we also posted on gastic emptying, with much disagreement)

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmm, if by the use of WE you mean you and I, I must have been sleeping through those discussions/debates, cuz I don't remember hitting these specifc topics, and I don't even know what gastic emptying is so am surprised to learn that I disagreed with your views on it.

Oh well.  I was not looking to be a pain in the ass with this inquiry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> and also.....
> 
> I figured the totals for the womans bulk.......it comes to:
> ...



Leslie   Calm th FUCK down! 

We know you are a planner....but we don't know whether you are on the *A*ss Train or the *B*utt Train until we get your BW.......


and you don't want any part of the *C* Train! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm, if by the use of WE you mean you and I, I must have been sleeping through those discussions/debates, cuz I don't remember hitting these specifc topics, and I don't even know what gastic emptying is so am surprised to learn that I disagreed with your views on it.
> 
> Oh well.  I was not looking to be a pain in the ass with this inquiry.



Sorry for the tone, "We" is the proverbial "Collective WE".....and the tone was aimed at those who love/live to argue.  I was still trying to be imformative.....

I apologize...and should further clarify that information applies more to the 3 out of 4 IR (insulin resitant) people out there as opposed to those with what clinicians would call "normal" metabolisms.    (becoming 4 out of 5)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Additionally...the inference was that it was part of "Public Record!"  

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

That's fine, and I was picking up on the tone.  I know that you were referring to people the like to argue for arguments sake.  Actually, that is what I took issue with since I don't believe I am one of those people and further don't believe that I have conducted myself that way, so I was displeased with the thought that you believed I was currently acting that way.

I'm over it.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Moving along.........

12/3/02

800am
coffee w/ 1 tbsp cream
1/2 c cottage cheese
couple oz's? roasted Turkey breast
1 apple

1045am
2 scoops Designer
2 tbsp cream 
1/2 banana

130pm
3 oz chicken (wt cooked)
1/3 c lean ground beef
1 c brown rice
1 tsp flax
1 c green beans w/ ACV

430pm
1 can tuna
1 tbsp flax
green beans w/ ACV

730pm
6 oz cooked chicken
1 tbsp flax
6-7 oz Sweet Potato
green beans w/ ACV

1030pm
4 oz cooked top sirloin (lean)
3 egg whites and 2 whole eggs
green beans w/ ACV

Totals:
2370 cals  79F 155C 242P

Well?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

SO far so good.....

No cravings either....suprisingly.
I think I am FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Program looks Good Leslie.........now how much do you weigh? :FF:..err..


DP


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok I had an apple post workout..I was STARVING after my meal

Weighed in at 158-158.5


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

You're on Track Leslie........give it a few more days...and take a midweek w8.......we can up your intake then if we need to. 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

OK

Even if you are bullshitting me, I feel a lil better LOL
Due to my previous high carb intake......do you think I should do my first carb up on Saturday considering my first FULL day of clean eatting was yesterday?

Thx DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Friday or Saturday.....no BS!  

DP


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

Ok carb up fri since its easier to get in 6 meals when I am up early


Today I am STARVING. It is not the "I just wanna eat hunger" Its real *tummy grumble* hunger


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

*12/04/02*

(1) 815am
1/2 c cottage cheese
3-4 oz chicken (guessimate)
1 apple
coffe with 1.5 tbsp cream

(2)1045am
2 scoops Designer
1 banana
2.5 tbsp cream
1 c green beans

(3)100pm...............could not wait any longer
3 oz chicken
1/3 c ground beef
1 c brown rice
1 tsp flax
1 c green beans

Its 135 and I still HUNGRY

430pm 
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
green beans

8:15pm post w/o
protein pancakes
 (1/2 c oats, 1/2 c cottage, 1 egg, 3 whites, 1 tbsp soyflour)
minimal SF syrup

1130pm
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
green beans


did legs: new records:

Free squat: 95lbs plus bar for 8
Leg Ext: 150lbs for 10
Leg Curls: 100lbs for 7
Seated Calves: 115lbs for 10


----------



## Leslie (Dec 5, 2002)

edited above


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: 12/04/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent Leslie 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice work Les!  How's your legs feeling today!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 5, 2002)

Thx DP

Hey Mochy

My legs are fine.......so far
It usually takes one day before I am in pain. I think a bath is in order tonight! LOL


----------



## karategirl (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey Leslie2196,  Try epsom salts in your bath. It helps to ease the pain. New Personal records...Way to push yourself Kg


----------



## Leslie (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been slacking I know....Work has had me busy

Anyways, my meals have been basically the same as above except I am sometimes having protein pancakes after my workouts as meal 5. Gives me something to look forward to. 

I have been kicking ass in the gym, setting some new records. Guess the past binging paid off?

 leg press with 4 plates and a 35 on each side for 6  reps
 3 sets of curls with 25lb for 10/8/8
 Preachers with a 20lb DB
 One arm DB row= 50lb for 8 reps

I am trying to work off those mean carbs. My legs actually look kinda muscular, my midsection is totally not what is was though


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

Miss ya...


----------

